# Dreaded White Exhaust Smoke & Not Starting on my Mahindra Max 25



## WIll Pettinger (Oct 22, 2018)

Howdy!

Yesterday, everything seemed to be just fine, thank you. 

My 2012 Mahindra Max25 has been a wee bit slow to start, but nothing like the ugliness that started this morning. Nothing but white smoke. 

The photo below, complete with arrows and numbers, will give a baseline about what I've done so far...

#1, there's fuel coming in. When I disconnect this clamp, fuel freely flows from the filter (#4) and the fuel tank.

#2, when I turn on the key to the 1st position, fuel pumps out of here pretty vigorously from the arrow side, as well as the side that goes into the injector manifold (if that's what is below #3).

#3...no fuel coming out on when I turn on the key. So, there's obviously no fuel getting to the injectors, either.

It's only got 285 hours on it, so it's not likely I'll take it out back and shoot it.

Any helpful suggestions on what to do next?

Thanks!!!

Signed...frustrated






in Florida.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

White smoke is low compression or no fuel. I suspect this is the component that has failed: https://www.billstractor.net/soforfushoff.html Common failure.

When all is quiet turn your key on and off and listen to the fuel shutoff solenoid to be sure it is clicking. If not, it will be the key switch, or the fuel relay, or the solenoid. You can check the solenoid with a multimeter on the wiring connector from the relay (where the solenoid leads plug in to the harness) you should see a minimum of 12.6 VDC. Turn on the key and read the voltage to that connector. If you have voltage and the solenoid does not actuate, it will be the solenoid. If there is no voltage at those leads check the fuel relay, and the key switch.

Less common is loss of compression. If the solenoid is functioning, and the injection system bleeds satisfactorily, and it still does not start and run, check your valve clearance. If it is good, do a compression test.

If the compression is good, verify the air intake and air filters are not plugged.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What a rats nest !!!
Yes, Listen for the solenoid to CLICK..
Its usually located to the left of the inj. pump & screws into the block.. They aint cheap, around 200.00+ so you better MAKE SURE its bad before u order 1..
I would TAKE IT OUT & try to start the engine.. & if it starts, back track.. fuses, relays, MAKE SURE its not in gear.. & such.


----------

